# questions



## rgorsuch (Jun 21, 2004)

Questions,

Just afew questions as i sit here, like do we have a book review section on this web site as it would be nice to look up books you have not read yet.
Second how do you choose a book if you do not now the writer, for myself it's the cover it has to stand out Pratchett always seems to get it right there. Nothing puts me off worse than the same old fantasy covers. I mean what would it hurt to get some new artests in.
Last question then top five not run of the mill book. (by that i mean no well known authors)
1. Peter Morwood.(The Demon Lord)
2 Kelley Armstrong. (Bittern)
3. Sonny Barger (Biker thing).
4.Dave Duncan (The Destiny Of The Sword)
5. Chet Williamson (The Crow Clash By Night) if you have not read any Crow novels this one is a must


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 21, 2004)

There is a book review section of the website, you can find it here:
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=32
As far as how to find books without knowing the author? My favorite way is to just browse in the library and check out anything interesting - you never know what you may find. Also, you can look up books that you like at amazon and they'll give you a list of similar works and you can choose one of those and then you'll get another list of similar works and so on. I could spend hours just meandering around their website like that (and do on occasion  ).

I've read all of Dave Duncan's books and I've liked them.
The others you mention I've not heard of. More info please!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 21, 2004)

There is actually a book review section - but the whole part of that site is still actually in development: http://www.chronicles-network.com/

  The nav menu still isn't finished, but that's dependent on the new material being added.

 For example, I've been working on bringing a rather comprehensive bibiolography section, covering almost every sff author and book from the past 150 years. Almost finished. 

  Authors interviews will also be published up there - general releases from publishers - and ones unique to this site. 

  I also need to add some newer reviwes, which have been temporarily posted here:
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=32

 Everybody is more than welcome to suggest their own reviews, especially for works already reviewed (I want to see different reviews of the same works up soon!).

 Once I've finished with the bibliographies and added the new erviews, you can bet that I'm going to more overtly announce it's presence, though.


----------

